# DIY stylus



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

Just made my own stylus for the Fire, works way better than my fingers for selecting links (especially ones that are close together) on web pages.

All you need is some kind of metal tube and some conductive (anti-static) foam:










If you need some anti-static foam go to radio shack, look in the DIY electronics section and buy the cheapest chip you can find that comes stuck in a block of the foam, usually less than $1.

You can also wrap foil around the tube from a ball point pen if you don't have a metal tube.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

sounds good, hope the metal tube doesn't scratch the glass


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice. I see that you have shown an example of anti static foam, but do you have suggestions for determining just which foam is anti static?

_ETA: NVM, I didn't scroll down far enough. Sorry_


----------



## RevRandy (Jan 24, 2011)

I guess all this begs the question: If the gorilla glass on the Kindle Fire is indestructible to knives, screw drivers, etc., why not use your ball point pen?


----------



## RevRandy (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is the video of the test of the gorilla glass.

http://blogkindle.com/tag/drop-test/


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

RevRandy said:


> I guess all this begs the question: If the gorilla glass on the Kindle Fire is indestructible to knives, screw drivers, etc., why not use your ball point pen?


Two problems, the point would be too small to be detected, and most pens have plastic parts between your hand and the tip.

While playing around it seems you need at least a 1/8 inch diameter area touching the screen for it to pick up, if I hold a block of foam and use just a corner touching the screen it has trouble, but snip a little off to flatten out the corner and it tracks fine.

Note: You want the black type of conductive foam, from what I've read I don't think the pink anti-static foam is conductive enough but don't have any around to try.



n4uau said:


> sounds good, hope the metal tube doesn't scratch the glass


Only the foam tip touches the glass, and that video shows just how tough the gorilla glass is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Or, you can buy 3 for less than $10: 

Not being the 'tinkering' sort, I've done that.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Or, you can buy 3 for less than $10:
> 
> Not being the 'tinkering' sort, I've done that.


Yeah, as with a lot of DIY projects like this they usually only save you money if you already have the stuff you need to build it lying around.

I've been tinkering with different shaped tips, so far I think the one I like the best is a pyramid shaped one.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Or, you can buy 3 for less than $10:
> 
> Not being the 'tinkering' sort, I've done that.


Did the same, thanks to you Ann. I'm still thinking of buying a blank with the parts and turning one on my lathe, but getting 3 for about $7 with free shipping is great. My wife is going to make some slip cover for one so that I can keep it in my Belkin zippered case with the Fire.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

My latest version, copper wire with a conductive foam tip, fits in the edge of the case nicely.


----------

